# boer goat breeders



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how many boer goat breeders are members here at Goat Spot? :grouphug: 

howdy come on in~!!!!

:wave:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i raise boers, in Alaska. there are a few boer breeders here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is good to know,my husband wants to move to Alaska so so bad,,he watches the crab fisherman and ice road truckers,,he is hooked....
what is it like where you live?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm a Boer breeder in central Oklahoma. I focus on breeding quality breeding stock for show, and also raise the wethers that I don't keep as breeding stock for meat. I've had goats for years and years, but the Boers I just got into about a year ago, we invested alot in getting some good lines, and I'm totally hooked on this breed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow, you do have real nice goats ,and bloodlines  ,all your goats beautiful ,, :drool:,we are looking for a show quality buck or buckling at this time ,wish you had some for sale and were closer, I live in California.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I have boers too- I'm in northern California.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i have some boers i use for meat and show. i'm in ca but i only have 4 does right now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

howdy enjoytheride :wave: 
you are in humbolt co ca,,, ,do you have any show quality bucks for sale?

:wave: 
hi SDK darn only does ~! 

:hair: 
Oh well still looking


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea i just got started out like 2 months ago. my friend melissa at lovenmranch.com has given me three does an i have a 50% doe from rebecca at moonstone ranch. i need to breed two of my does soon. melissa might have a buck for sale, she has pretty nice goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SDK lovenmranch.com looked up her site she only has does on her for sale page


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea she's advertising the does that she put into a sale. 
email her and ask. she usually has kids every few months.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hi toth, we are in Wasilla- Palmer area, in The Matanuska Valley, about half an hour north of Achorage (our largest city). Right now its approx. 63 degrees, we've had a very rainy summer, usually it gets up to about 76. the winters where we are at are dark, and not too cold, the lowest temp this winter was -39. 

but in the interior (where ArcticGoats is) its gets REAL cold -50 ish? and hot in the summer 90ish (arctic goats, please correct me :wink: , i've never lived up there)

Yeah my dad knows some of the crab fisherman on deadliest catch, mostly the captains, he met out in King Salmon (where we used to live, out on the aleutian Chain) 
We don't know any ice truckers though. Theyre up north. 

But our genetics here are , well, not very good. Boers are becoming popular, but nobody has show quality. We had our first AK USBGA sanctioned show with a grand total of 12 goats, and 5 breeders. which we thought was a great turn out. But by next year i hope to have a lower 48 buckling, and a few more fullbloods!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a 90% Boer 10% Spanish buck and 2 saanen / Boer cross does and an alpine/nubian/boer doe.

I breed them for milk and meat


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 high percentage boer does, and a high % boer buckling. Im in Arkansas


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Alaska, sounds like you live in a wonderful part of Alaska , :thumb: 
your dad knows some of the crab fisherman on deadliest catch, mostly the captains,that is really neat. Do you watch the show? Captain Phil Harris from the Cornelia Marie is having major health issues. I pray he will get better. ray: 

Real glad to hear they are starting up goat shows in Alaska, the boer goat industry is spreading,that is a good thing, but the economy is not helping us breeders right now that is the bad. Hopefully it will get better for all of us soon I hope and ray: 
thanks for the info I really enjoyed it Alaska :sun:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

welcome kelebek :wave: and alyssa_romine :wave: glad you stopped in ~!

Wow, Everyone has dropped in all over the world ~! :grouphug:

Joining together to make the goat industry blossum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks SDK e-mailed her she does have some .I am shopping around right now ,,
she said :ROFL: that you were her partner in crime ,,,so,so,,funny~! :slapfloor:


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

We just got our first Boers! They are percentages, but we are looking for a fullblood buck (or bucking). There aren't many Boer owners in PA.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha yea we are! i met melissa like two years ago. now i go to show's with her. i'm her handler/goat wrangler/goat whisperer. haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SDK Good to hear


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tog Lovers :wave: welcome, and good luck on your quest for a Fullblood boer buck ~!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> wow, you do have real nice goats ,and bloodlines  ,all your goats beautiful ,, :drool:,we are looking for a show quality buck or buckling at this time ,wish you had some for sale and were closer, I live in California.


Thank you! Actually I am going to have several nice young Fullblood bucklings for sale soon...but not sure how you would get one there unless I shipped it. They are all about 5 months old and weigh around a 100 pounds so shipping would be pretty pricey probably.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wonder how much it would cost to ship?
I would love to get one of your bucklings, but as
you had mentioned they weigh 100 lbs or so ,,yep it probably would cost alot.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not really sure, I've had goats shipped in but they were like 1 month old Nubian kids, and only weighed probably 20 pounds each or so, 2 in a crate and it was around $350 dollars. Now... I do have some 1 month old bucklings that aren't weaned yet, that are looking to be super nice. They are out of my doe Chisum (http://www.shekinahspringsfarm.com/Chisum.html), probably my favorite doe, and I bred her to an outside buck who was the IBGA National junior champion. You can check him out here- http://www.thegoatfactory.com/servlet/Detail?no=110 One of them is going to be staying here, but I could look into shipping the other one once he's weaned, at about 3 months. Although he'll still probably be pretty good sized by then.

BTW is anybody having any difficulties on my website? Some of the links don't seem to be working quite right for me...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm raising Boer goats in Indiana!We currently have 2 does and a buck.We are getting 1-3 registered does in the next week and they are bred!!!Only $100 each I'm so excited. :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

FarmGirl18 

your website links are not working properly 
these pages do nothing ,,,,Does ,for sale, contact us


Maybe when the kids reach 3 months you could PM or e-mail me pics and prices .


I really do like your buck better~!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goatnutty welcome :wave: 


Are those does fullblood ?
Even if they are not ,that is a real good price for bred does~!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> FarmGirl18
> 
> your website links are not working properly
> these pages do nothing ,,,,Does ,for sale, contact us
> ...


Okay...weird, I spent alot of time trying to fix that...not sure what the problem is. Thanks for letting me know. I need to get some updated pics of my buck up, he was looking pretty woolly in those I have on there.

I'll let you know when the bucklings are ready to go.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I'm a Boer breeder in eastern NC. I raise show quality percentages and fullbloods.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

FarmGirl18 OK ,,and good luck fixing your site,,,I know they can be a pain from time to time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hi and welcome badnewsboers :wave: so glad to see you here,,,thanks for dropping in.
cute name "badnewsboers"


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are registered.Sorry I took so long to reply but I was out of town this weekend.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you sure made a real good deal.......... :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah I'm so excited to go out to get them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't blame you,,I would be to..........


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi, I am a boer goat breeder and lover. I am in Texas so about all I can offer you is friendship and/or advise as needed,

Boer goats are wonderful, smart animals and I hope you enjoy raising them yourself.

http://www.happygoatsranch.com


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

rgbdab hi there Texas :wave: 
glad to see another boer goat breeder here.
I totally agree ,boer goats are wonderful beautiful animals, very smart,and funny....


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

We raise Boers. Ours are 75% and up.
We do it for the meat only, not for shows or anything.

We rarely sell because we butcher our own and breed for our needs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

welcome Ivy :wave: 

You raise your own goats for eating,,,,,,,that is great,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
with this economy it sure helps out~!


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> welcome Ivy :wave:
> 
> You raise your own goats for eating,,,,,,,that is great,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> with this economy it sure helps out~!


Thank you.
It really does help. All our meat we raise and butcher ourselves, goats, sheep, chickens, ducks and a few pigs a year.
We dont buy any meats and we have enough to help out other family members and friends too.

We started with Pygmies for meat first and after learning and everything, we moved to Boers.
Boers are a pleasure to work with.
They are easy and calm and dress out fantastic.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Life on the farm,,,,,,,,,,,, isn't it great~! :dance:


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> Life on the farm,,,,,,,,,,,, isn't it great~! :dance:


YES!!!! :stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello Everyone! Glad to see more Boer folks here! 
I too am hooked on Deadliest Catch. God reminds me to keep praying for Capt Phil.

We are Laughing Stock Boers, "Seriously Great Bloodlines". Located just north of Seattle. Do not have a website yet. All foundation stock as well as breedings from Leaning Tree Boer & Alpacas. We started out with % does and a Nubian. 
Have used 2DoxTarzNPipes and this past fall leased Two Timin Hustler who was just sold. Their pics are still on her buck page.

We do a little showing for fun.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

welcome nancy d :wave: 

sounds like you have some real good goats and bloodlines,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Capt Phil,,yes we are praying for him also,,,god was watching over him ,,,,that is for sure
for the clot to pass through his heart and he survived,,,,,,,,,,, that is a miracle in itself.

Laughing :ROFL: Stock Boers is such a cool and funny name,,,,,,,, love it..........


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

My daughter has one Boer X doe (probably a Nubian/Boer cross) who gave birth to two Boer X doelings who can be registered. Sire was 100% Boer and was registered. She may also be purchasing a Boer doe from another student. That doe is registered. 

We're in Central CA.

Anna


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

welcome Anna,,,Another california breeder glad to see ya here :wave:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

MEEEEEEEE!!! And I love it!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hi heathersboers :wave: welcome to the boer goat breeders section.............. :thumb: :drool:

glad to see you here......... :stars:


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

I have 8 Boer Does,2 Percentage Boer Does, And a SA Boer Buck.I love my babies!  I'm in IL.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome Sarah! :wave: 
I thought I would update that we obviously have more now. We are up to 8. 3 of them are/can be registered.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome Sarah!...so glad to have more ......boer breeders here..... :wave:


----------

